# Substance-free furs xXx



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Re-posting this because the last one got ONLY shit-posts and I really am curious.

Any furs on here who don't drink, smoke, do drugs? I don't do any of those things.

WARNING: If you shit-post and say "no lol i luv me sum alci n weed" or something like that I WILL TELL THE MODS TO BAN YOU. This is the last warning. No shit-posting. End of story.

So yeah any discussions about this lifestyle, talk about it here.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> WARNING: If you shit-post and say "no lol i luv me sum alci n weed" or something like that I WILL TELL THE MODS TO BAN YOU.


 
You can tell us what to do all you want, but it's still up to our discretion.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> You can tell us what to do all you want, but it's still up to our discretion.


 
Does this mean you'll infract him for making dupe threads? :V



eversleep said:


> So yeah any discussions about this lifestyle, talk about it here.


 
There's nothing to discuss about NOT doing something. That would require people who DO drink and take drugs to voice their opinion.
And don't count on having a moralfag circlejerk here.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Re-posting this because the last one got ONLY shit-posts and I really am curious.
> 
> Any furs on here who don't drink, smoke, do drugs? I don't do any of those things.
> 
> ...


 
Please stop making threads.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2011)

No, I smoke weed and I take Benadryl when I have allergies or can't sleep. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2011)

I, for one, love my booze.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 20, 2011)

I was until college. XD


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

...And it goes down the drain yet again. Fuck.  Thanks guys. I dunno if I should even bother telling the mods or not.


----------



## Kryn (Jun 20, 2011)

Life is to short to be sober all the time. It's all good in moderation.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Straight Edge only works until College.

Then it's alcoholism all the way baby.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Straight Edge only works until College.
> 
> Then it's alcoholism all the way baby.


I'm in college and still have no desire to do anything. Have a few friends who are the same way.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I dunno if I should even bother telling the mods or not.


 
If you want to get laughed out and then banned for being a spammer, go ahead. Give us the pleasure.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I dunno if I should even bother telling the mods or not.


 
yo

But it would be nice to actually discuss the straight-edge movement instead of the typical kneejerk "shit no I love alcohol" responses :V

For me I was totally behind the straight-edge movement in high school (without actually identifying as sXe because everything I heard about them was lame as fuck). A little bit into college, too. But you know what? Being a prude about alcohol might work for some people, but I say live a little. If you don't like it, great, but don't look down on those who can enjoy a drink or a smoke.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> For me I was totally behind the straight-edge movement in high school (without actually identifying as sXe because everything I heard about them was lame as fuck). A little bit into college, too. But you know what? Being a prude about alcohol might work for some people, but I say live a little. If you don't like it, great, but don't look down on those who can enjoy a drink or a smoke.



My brother was straight edge for the longest time. Really heavily into it.

Then he got into alcoholism and pulled himself out of it. He drinks socially now, but doesn't smoke.

sXe'rs always seem to fall into the pit of alcoholism. I can't remember where, but there's a comic depecting a sXe guy in high school, then a total fucking drunk in college. And that holds true for the most part.

If you don't like alcohol/cigs/weed/etc, that's great. Don't do it. But don't tell me what a horrible person I am for enjoying a screw driver every once in a while; or smoking a clove to get rid of the day's stresses.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

Seriously?

Let's ban fun!


----------



## Fay V (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry but you need to be a level 15 sorcerer to properly summon the wrath of the moderation team. 

As for straight edge, it's all well and good that you want to abstain from things, but I don't believe in pushing that on others. Personally I enjoy a nice glass of bailey's in the evening. I don't see the point of the straight edge movement, it just seems like bragging over not doing illegal things, then once you are old enough to drink it seems like it's just a holier than thou thing. 
If you don't want to drink or smoke that's fine, I'm just suspicious of anyone that wants to make an issue of it. It shows you inherently think that there is something to make an issue about there, which probably means you think there is something wrong with it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2011)

Great, it's you again.

On-topic: Peeps can do whatever they want in regards to drugs and alcohol, I haven't got a problem with it until you start looking down on me because I think differently.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 20, 2011)

The "holier than thou" attitude gets really old and falls apart if you don't even defend it.

Even so, I am free of things like drugs, alcohol, smoking, etc. If don't particularly feel like that makes me part of some exclusive club though. I don't feel the need to connect with other people who also don't do these things, and likewise, I won't choose to not associate with someone just because they do.

But seriously, get the fuck over yourself already.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2011)

Well then dear OP, I certainly hope you have given up anything that contains Caffeine.

Tea, FAF?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 20, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Well then dear OP, I certainly hope you have given up anything that contains Caffeine.
> 
> Tea, FAF?


 
You have chai?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2011)

no lol i luv me sum alci n weed

(not the weed, mind you)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> ...And it goes down the drain yet again. Fuck.  Thanks guys. I dunno if I should even bother telling the mods or not.


 
I warned you against making so many threads, pulling the OMFG YEW GUYZ IM TELLIN bullshit really doesn't help your case. 

Also I like booze- like shitface-head-on-the-cement-drunk. Kuddos for those who don't do anything, man your life must be boring.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> no lol i luv me sum alci n weed
> 
> (not the weed, mind you)


 
I hear you drink alcopops like a real man.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You have chai?


 
I do, and I also have Earl Grey. Take your pick!


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Tea, FAF?


 
Boyfriend and I have a few containers of fuckawesome loose-leaf rooibos flavors
Stop on by if you find yourself in the neighborhood~


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

I really don't care if you do drugs or not. Just don't make a big deal out of it.

I personally enjoy my beer.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Boyfriend and I have a few containers of fuckawesome loose-leaf rooibos flavors
> Stop on by if you find yourself in the neighborhood~


 
The amusing thing regarding that Aden is I am indeed, you are only one state over and live rather near my brother.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing Beats the Shocking Green Goodness of Midori mixed with Archers... hmmmm
Don't Smoke or get stoned, but I will drink the odd drink, and I AM known for getting wasted when the Vanilla Vodka is around ._.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> You can tell us what to do all you want, but it's still up to our discretion.


 In addition: we dislike being bossed around, an are theoretically capable of banning you for it.

On topic: BOOZE! <3


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2011)

OP, why do you feel the need to push your personal choices into the realm of groupthink? I'm not looking down on you because you do or do not do something, so why do you feel the need to make that a primary identifier? Also lul ban me mods, smoke weed erryday :V

sXe is just punk mentality with shittier music anyway. And stupid tattoos.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> sXe is just punk mentality with shittier music anyway. And stupid tattoos.


 
Put them in a room with gutterpunks, I say.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Boyfriend and I have a few containers of fuckawesome loose-leaf rooibos flavors
> Stop on by if you find yourself in the neighborhood~


 
HI ADEN!
/stalks stalks

Hey did you know there is a tea shop in the park place mall? Its got all sorts of teas and tea pots. 

Boze boze boze- Op why are you so negative about everything, first it was bitching about humans as a species status, this, and something else though I cannot recall. Stop bitching so mu- Oh wait I remember now- you were complaining about people disliking you. Ever wonder if you give them a reason? Not trying to be an ass I am being serious.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> sXe is just punk mentality with shittier music anyway. And stupid tattoos.



So much this.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2011)

OP, my money is on you trying to keep up your straight edge morality in an environment where many (but not all) people both practice and glorify drug and alcohol use. You seem to be enraged by a non straightedge opinion.

Now, I can totally relate to the straight edge ethos (when disembodied from the whole punk thing at least), and I have respect for it as a personal thing. However, it is just that, a personal thing, a lifestyle choice. I will tell you I drink, lightly, on occasion because I enjoy it. I used to smoke weed because I enjoyed it, but I decided to stop because I don't like breaking the law. Some people enjoy drink and drugs, you're going to have to accept that. Some people get destroyed by them, too. If you're faith in the straight edge philosophy is failing then you ought to take a look at what made you choose it in the first place, because it will always make you stand out, there's no point asking for a bunch of people to tell you "fuckyea, straighedge all the way" because a whole bunch more people will get drunk and rave on about how fun it was. You DON'T HAVE TO AGREE WITH THEM but they're just as right to say it as you are to disagree.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 20, 2011)

A life without snus? Can't imagine that.
Nothing beats a fine can of Ettan loose snus, together with a cup of extra dark roast coffee in the morning.


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Put them in a room with gutterpunks, I say.


 Real, actual punks would eat them from breakfast.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I hear you drink alcopops like a real man.


 
~secret~ my silly little buddy-who-is-not, I haven't touched an alcopop in over a decade.

Also you are clearly talking to people who don't know me. Or a deranged chatbot.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> ~secret~ my silly little buddy-who-is-not, I haven't touched an alcopop in over a decade.
> 
> Also you are clearly talking to people who don't know me. Or a deranged chatbot.


 
Are you telling me WKD4Lyfe is a chatbot?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Are you telling me WKD4Lyfe is a chatbot?


 
Oh no, you didn't give it your credit card details did you? D:

I prefer some nice spirits myself. As I have no doubt posted before in many "lol drink" threads.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> The amusing thing regarding that Aden is I am indeed, you are only one state over and live rather near my brother.



Hey, our door's always open to people one or both of us like



dinosaurdammit said:


> HI ADEN!
> /stalks stalks



YOU TOO
but I still have to finish up tiling our floor; until that's done our house is pretty much a construction zone :c



> Hey did you know there is a tea shop in the park place mall? Its got all sorts of teas and tea pots.



Teavana? That's where we get all our loose-leaf stuff :3
it's expensive yet amazing


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh no, you didn't give it your credit card details did you? D:


 
Only a password or two :c


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> On topic: BOOZE! <3


That is NOT on-topic and you know it. Aren't you a mod? And you shit-posted? Wtf is the world coming to?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> That is NOT on-topic and you know it. Aren't you a mod? And you shit-posted? Wtf is the world coming to?


 
A better place- stop bitching.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA R U SRS?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> That is NOT on-topic and you know it. Aren't you a mod? And you shit-posted? Wtf is the world coming to?


 
oh gosh it is terrible isn't it

maybe you should find a new forum where the mods aren't so horrible


----------



## Xenke (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> That is NOT on-topic and you know it. Aren't you a mod? And you shit-posted? Wtf is the world coming to?


 
Yep, it is. Easy to argue.

Blah blah bluh.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 20, 2011)

OK, here's my honest opinion on this: 

Don't like drugs and alchohol? Awesome. Don't smoke? That's great. Personally I wish I never started in the first place. But see, these are personal choices. It's your freedom to choose not to do these things, just as much as it's my freedom to stay in a drunken stupor 24/7 while chain-smoking home-rolls with a heroin needle hanging out of my eyeball. By pushing the straight edge "lifestyle" on me or others, you're taking away our own freedom of choice, and that makes you a hypocrite. Also, threatening to have people banned simply because they don't agree with you pushes you well beyond hypocrite and into the realm of total fucking twatwaffle, who deserves to be mocked unmercifully. 

And as for the rest of the "xXx" community, they haven't made a much better impression on me, especially after the local crew (they call themselves the "courage crew", even though they never fight in less then groups of ten on one, which seems pretty cowardly to me) have attempted to jump me twice for smoking a cigarette, and broke six of a friend's ribs against the stage at a concert for no other reason then he was drinking a beer. If this "crew" is any indication of the scene as a whole, then I'm forced to believe that you are all a bunch of cowards, bullies, and fanatics, deserving of no more respect then I would give to Neo-Nazis, religious fanatics, or, for that matter, certain members of my own belief system or the furry fandom *coughcoughcutterflcough*. 

But that's just my opinion. You have the freedom to disagree, just as I have the same right in respects to you, OP. I just prefer to state it in a less threatening, more polite fashion.

<user was banned for this post> :V


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry, I gotta post again.

IF someone were to make a thread "Furs who drink", "4/20 furs", "Cig furs",  something like that, it'd get mostly if not all positive responses, with people agreeing with the OP, then discussing the topic of the thread. 
How come nobody would say "OMG UR FORCING US TO SMOKE/DRINK!!!"? Because said OP is not. He's stating his opinion and wants others with like-minded opinions to post.
Now, shift that to this thread. It's the same fucking idea. Same with me. Am I forcing you to stop your substances? No. Am I even suggesting you to? No. I am looking for others with mentioned lifestyle and opinions. If you don't have 'em... go to another thread, make your own thread, just fuck off. It's not hard. Thanks. You guys have to realize you're being just plain rude.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Sorry, I gotta post again.
> 
> IF someone were to make a thread "Furs who drink", "4/20 furs", "Cig furs",  something like that, it'd get mostly if not all positive responses, with people agreeing with the OP, then discussing the topic of the thread.
> How come nobody would say "OMG UR FORCING US TO SMOKE/DRINK!!!"? Because said OP is not. He's stating his opinion and wants others with like-minded opinions to post.
> Now, shift that to this thread. It's the same fucking idea. Same with me. Am I forcing you to stop your substances? No. Am I even suggesting you to? No. I am looking for others with mentioned lifestyle and opinions. If you don't have 'em... go to another thread, make your own thread, just fuck off. It's not hard. Thanks. You guys have to realize you're being just plain rude.


 
You tell us to fuck off and then you call *us* rude?

No wonder nobody likes you.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> That is NOT on-topic and you know it. Aren't  you a mod? And you shit-posted? Wtf is the world coming to?


 lolwut?
You're kidding me, right?

You made a topic about not drinking / smoking and stuff.
I make a point of telling you I do drink, and love it.

What's the big deal? That I did it on purpose to hint you to the fact that you have no moderative access, here, and thus, have no right to issue "last warnings"?

So, you expect only like-minded people to post in your thread?
We're not allowed to counter your opinion with our own?
You expect us to ignore this thread if we disagree with you?

Sorry, ever, that's not gonna happen.
This is a public forum, meaning you're addressing -everyone- that reads your topic. Everyone is free to reply, as long as they stick to the rules.
 Unless I'm missing something, and have been ever since some nutjob decided to make me a moderator, here V), I see no rule that forbids disagreeing with the OP.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> If you don't have 'em... go to another thread, make your own thread, just fuck off.


 I don't think you understand how forums work,
much less FAF.

Expect negative / opposing posts, or don't post threads at all.
/commonsense


And you're 18.
What are you going on about "anti-drinking" anyway?
You're not even old enough to legally be given the option.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> stuff


 
It's an open forum. If you're looking for only replies from other straigtedgers, join a straight edge forum and post there. You can decide the topic, but agreed on ethos of the forum is that your opinion is fair game, so long as you aren't going against the TOS.



Vaelarsa said:


> You're not even old enough to legally be given the option.


 
Because nobody ever uses substances when they aren't allowed to :v


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> And you're 18.
> What are you going on about "anti-drinking" anyway?
> You're not even old enough to legally be given the option.


I know 12 year olds who drink... it's not hard to obtain alcohol.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought I was being pretty polite, honestly. Trust me, if you've ever read any of my other posts, I could have been a lot worse. OP stated his opinion, yes, but he wanted a furry hugbox thread (in another thread, no less), which, as always, goes straight to hell on FAF because, and let's all say it together now...

This is a fandom on the internet. The internet is not your friend.

Honestly, my main bitch with the OP was that while he wanted to give his opinion, he immediatly started making threats against anyone who didn't agree with him in the VERY FIRST POST. This, if nothing else, makes him a douchebag. 

If that makes me rude or offensive, or gods forbid abusive, then feel free to report me all you want. It's not going to change my opinion of the OP or his "lifestyle", and it's not going to stop me from expressing that opinion.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Sorry, I gotta post again.
> 
> IF someone were to make a thread "Furs who drink", "4/20 furs", "Cig furs",  something like that, it'd get mostly if not all positive responses, with people agreeing with the OP, then discussing the topic of the thread.
> How come nobody would say "OMG UR FORCING US TO SMOKE/DRINK!!!"? Because said OP is not. He's stating his opinion and wants others with like-minded opinions to post.
> Now, shift that to this thread. It's the same fucking idea. Same with me. Am I forcing you to stop your substances? No. Am I even suggesting you to? No. I am looking for others with mentioned lifestyle and opinions. If you don't have 'em... go to another thread, make your own thread, just fuck off. It's not hard. Thanks. You guys have to realize you're being just plain rude.


 The difference is one is a choice to do something and the other is a choice of absence. If I made a "omg I don't watch TV" group I would not in fact get a bunch of positive responses. You are also aligning yourself with a group that does have an attitude about alcohol and people enjoying it. 
So that's like making a group about being a vegetarian, but making sure you reference a vegetarian group which specifically calls meat eating murder.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> WARNING: If you shit-post and say "no lol i luv me sum alci n weed" or something like that I WILL TELL THE MODS TO BAN YOU. This is the last warning. No shit-posting. End of story.



To call mods on something like this is as unnceccsary as crying "wolf".
Good luck on your thread! :V


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> IF someone were to make a thread "Furs who drink", "4/20 furs", "Cig furs",  something like that, it'd get mostly if not all positive responses, with people agreeing with the OP, then discussing the topic of the thread.


 
You'd get responses that say "I don't drink because x", "I don't smoke because x". Man up and be a part of your own fucking discussion instead of just complaining. If you don't like where it's going, add some points into the actual discussion instead of standing on the sidelines shouting "don't talk about this from that angle!"


----------



## Ekho (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> That is NOT on-topic and you know it. Aren't you a mod? And you shit-posted? Wtf is the world coming to?



I'm pretty sure one of the points of forums is to encourage discussion.  How can you have a good discussion without differing opinions?



eversleep said:


> Now, shift that to this thread. It's the same  fucking idea. Same with me. Am I forcing you to stop your substances?  No. Am I even suggesting you to? No. I am looking for others with  mentioned lifestyle and opinions. *If you don't have 'em... go to another thread, make your own thread, just fuck off.* It's not hard. Thanks. *You guys have to realize you're being just plain rude.*



Oh the irony...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, P.S: Edited my post, earlier.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, this thread certainly is substance-free. I had to walk away halfway through it just so I could add some Wild Turkey to my diet coke.

It is perfectly possible for adults to enjoy alcohol, caffeine, and other mind-altering substances in a responsible manner. I've never even been pass-out drunk, despite my deep and abiding love for all things alcoholic. Heck, I know a number of successful, well-adjusted people who can handle getting completely smashed on weekends with no (long term) ill effects.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 20, 2011)

makmakmob said:


> Because nobody ever uses substances when they aren't allowed to :v


 Not my point.



eversleep said:


> I know 12 year olds who drink... it's not hard to obtain alcohol.


 Not my point.

My point is, when it's just as easy to go out and buy alcohol as it is to buy milk or a can of green beans, there's no barriers between you and the substance.

Maybe I was just never into the _"Kekeke I r a rebul I r breakin da law"_ mindset and wanting to drink because of that, but it's nice to just pop into the local liquor store whenever the fuck I want, pick up a bottle of rum, flash my ID, and then go home and drink it on a nice summer day.
Just having that freedom. That option.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> On topic: BOOZE! <3








That is all.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2011)

Well this is sure a trainwreck.

I don't get why people brag about not doing drinking or doing drugs. Nobody cares and it makes you look like you're trying to be better than others. There's nothing wrong with a few drinks from time to time anyways.


----------



## Namba (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, here's where I stand: alcohol is only bad if it's used without restraint. Smoking is just plain bad for you; not everyone is lucky enough to live a long life when they smoke a pack a day (which also gets damn pricy and it's just an expensive habit). Now, as far as weed, I never saw why that's illegal; it's not lethal at all and tobacco is :/


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Some people get really vehement about not doing things. I find that kind of weird. 
"I don't play video games, the thread"
"I don't eat meat, the thread"
"I don't understand how a public forum works, the thread".
Is it really worth making a thread to throw your elitism for not doing things around? Unless it's like "I don't murder people, the thread (is the thing being murdered)."

I don't eat junk food. I should make a thread about it and immediately berate everyone who likes junk food because this thread is _mine_ and only opinions I like are allowed. All you junk food eating bastards can just get fucking banned. Also don't be rude.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2011)

I hating smoking and drinking. As for drugs, never have done pot, but I wouldn't mind doing cocaine. If the schools spent a little less time demonizing weed while kind of leaving out the rest, then maybe I wouldn't be inclined to try cocaine if I were ever presented it.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> My point is, when it's just as easy to go out and buy alcohol as it is to buy milk or a can of green beans, there's no barriers between you and the substance.


 
Maybe it's just a UK thing but it was that easy when I was underage, too.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 20, 2011)

So... trolls? Huh.


----------



## Conker (Jun 20, 2011)

I loves me my booze way too much to give it up. Being drunk is teh funzies :3

My brother is "straight edge" in the sense that he won't drink or experiment with illegal drugs like pot. I dunno why he won't drink.  He's tried stuff before, and even says some of it tastes good, but he wont' actually have more than a few gulps. Not enough to feel it, that's for sure. 

Drinking is one of my outlets. I'm under the impression that people need outlets to get rid of stress and whatnot. He gets super stressed/angry sometimes and just explodes, and it's really annoying. The dude needs to get baked and chill. 

"Those without vices have no virtues" Mark Twain.


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2011)

Just remember everyone, your "sins" are the only interesting things about you. All that other deep personal shit can be found on wikipedia any old day of the week. People without vice are just boring people with no good stories.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> So... trolls? Huh.


Who do you suggest is trolling?


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> I don't eat junk food. I should make a thread about it and immediately berate everyone who likes junk food because this thread is _mine_ and only opinions I like are allowed. All you junk food eating bastards can just get fucking banned. Also don't be rude.


I know this post was making fun of me, but I quite literally LOL'd at that last part.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 20, 2011)

makmakmob said:


> Who do you suggest is trolling?


 
Sorry, just commenting on the deleted responses... the reason was "not eversleep", so apparently trolls hacked his account. Or something. I dunno. 

Blegh, I need more sleep.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

In response to other posts, why do you think substances are the only vices and sins that exist? I do a lot of things to get stress off of me. I sleep a lot (like my name suggests), play videogames, eat, um... go for long walks, dance. And as far as sins, I'm not naming what I've done on here, but I've done some things that'd make you go "Wtf".


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> Sorry, just commenting on the deleted responses... the reason was "not eversleep", so apparently trolls hacked his account. Or something. I dunno.
> 
> Blegh, I need more sleep.



Like I said, it's an open forum. No need to apologize D:



eversleep said:


> In response to other posts, why do you think substances are the only vices and sins that exist? I do a lot of things to get stress off of me. I sleep a lot (like my name suggests), play videogames, eat, um... go for long walks, dance. And as far as sins, I'm not naming what I've done on here, but I've done some things that'd make you go "Wtf".



The way you type suggests that you feel you're speaking from a superior moral standpoint, I think people are responding to that, they are likely well are that there are other sins out there.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

You know what- as much as I want to close this wreck of a thread I will keep it open- CONTINUE YOUR DISCUSSIONS ABOUT STUFF. But do keep it on topic please- it is still early and I've not had enough pepsi to wake up to sweep all of your messes under the preverbal rug.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Content - I don't consider myself straight edge, but I try not to ingest anything that would interfere with my current diet and exercise routine. No weed because I'd get hungry and lazy, and nothing like cocaine that would give me a heart attack if I got up and jogged five miles. The only mind-altering thing I've had recently was adderall because I spent so much time exercising I didn't sleep much one day so I asked a friend for some to help me focus at work.
I don't drink things with caffeine or smoke cigarettes or anything. If it makes it hard for me to exercise, it's not happening. I'm not being strict with myself or anyone else. I just love exercising and working out more than I love being high.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> In response to other posts, why do you think substances are the only vices and sins that exist? I do a lot of things to get stress off of me. I sleep a lot (like my name suggests), play videogames, eat, um... go for long walks, dance. And as far as sins, I'm not naming what I've done on here, but I've done some things that'd make you go "Wtf".


 
I doubt it. Alcohol and drugs are usually what make people do 'wtf' things.


----------



## Conker (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> In response to other posts, why do you think substances are the only vices and sins that exist? I do a lot of things to get stress off of me. I sleep a lot (like my name suggests), play videogames, eat, um... go for long walks, dance. And as far as sins, I'm not naming what I've done on here, but I've done some things that'd make you go "Wtf".


 Video games are only an outlet for stress if you let them be. Personally, my brother gets too involved and cares too much about his score and they just add onto it. The dude can rage really hard if he's getting destroyed in Halo, and the game no longer becomes fun for me or him. 

I've never really considered sleep a way to stave off stress. I suppose it works, but I like alcohol in that it alters my mindset enough and makes everything just more fun and enjoyable. Also, one of the most relaxing things I've done is get home from a long day at school/work and have a beer in front of hte TV. Problems just melt the fuck away. 

Exercising (so dancing and long walks) are things I consider good for staving stress. You get a nice life high after working out. But working out or sleeping or dancing aren't interesting. You aren't apt to get interesting stories from those things, whereas every time I go bar hopping I come back with a few fun stories. Not to mention, the small high you get from a good workout is totally different from an alcohol buz.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Conker said:


> But working out or sleeping or dancing aren't interesting.


I was agreeing with you until here. Shame on you. They're interesting if you keep at it and _make_ them interesting.


----------



## Ixtu (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd be with you on this maybe, but some people like you make me require a gigantic rainbow tylenol.


----------



## Conker (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> I was agreeing with you until here. Shame on you. They're interesting if you keep at it and _make_ them interesting.


 Surely we can agree that sleeping isn't interesting. Working out can be. My friend met the drummer and guitarist of Korn at a gym. That was interesting. But those stories are so very rare--interesting stories of gym workouts. Normally it's "SWEET I BENCHED XXX TODAY "


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> In response to other posts, why do you think substances are the only vices and sins that exist? I do a lot of things to get stress off of me. I sleep a lot (like my name suggests), play videogames, eat, um... go for long walks, dance. And as far as sins, I'm not naming what I've done on here, but I've done some things that'd make you go "Wtf".


 Hahahaha. Let me tell you some WTF things, child. Being lazy is a boring vice, you sleeping and playing Halo 3 make not a funny story. Getting rolled by a transvestite hooker at gunpoint high on cocaine does.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 20, 2011)

Back on topic - Like anything else, consuming alcohol is OK in moderation.  It's a nice have a drink sometimes, it can be very relaxing.  It's also a nice feeling to be drunk once in a while.  Of course, drinking too much is never pleasant.  On my birthday last  year, I drank a lot in fifteen minutes on an empty stomach, which I  regretted the next day because I had an awful hangover.  But I generally know my limit and when I should stop, and I've learned from bad experiences in the past.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> Hahahaha. Let me tell you some WTF things, child. Being lazy is a boring vice, you sleeping and playing Halo 3 make not a funny story. Getting rolled by a transvestite hooker at gunpoint high on cocaine does.


 
"Dude, I stuck a grenade on that guys head, HAHAHA."


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I doubt it. Alcohol and drugs are usually what make people do 'wtf' things.


No, that's not true. Well, okay, yes it is, but not ONLY those things make people do WTF things. Again, I'm not posting what I've done, but I've done stuff that was rather stupid of me. No substances involved.


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> "Dude, I stuck a grenade on that guys head, HAHAHA."


 When a person's most vivid life tale involves the words "Achievement Unlocked" it's time for self immolation, or at least a long hard look at ones current lifestyle.


----------



## Conker (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> No, that's not true. Well, okay, yes it is, but not ONLY those things make people do WTF things. Again, I'm not posting what I've done, but I've done stuff that was rather stupid of me. No substances involved.


 So you have nothing to blame but yourself for those acts of stupidity. At least I can blame the booze >:3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> In response to other posts, why do you think substances are the only vices and sins that exist?


Who ever said they did? And why the heck are you talking about sins? Booze is no sin 


eversleep said:


> I do a lot of things to get stress off of me. I sleep a lot (like my name suggests), play videogames, eat, um... go for long walks, dance.


I don't drink as stress relief, I drink because it's fun, in good company. Because it tastes good. Not just to get drunk.


eversleep said:


> And as far as sins, I'm not naming what I've done on here, but I've done some things that'd make you go "Wtf".


 Try me.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys, guys, why are you even trying. This guy's vision of living on the edge is obviously crossing the road on a red light :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Who ever said they did? And why the heck are you talking about sins? Booze is no sin
> I don't drink as stress relief, I drink because it's fun, in good company. Because it tastes good. Not just to get drunk.
> Try me.


 
Im with Cerb here. I drink because I enjoy to. I drink because I can. Yea I am 20 but I am married and my husband is 23 so its not really illegal. He isn't buying it for me technacally and thats cool. We don't like the taste of booze for the most part so the shit we do drink is ritzy and something worth drinking. I do like the effects that it brings. Now before you get something caught in your craw OP I don't drink every day. I would like to but I know that cant be good for me. 

As for the shit that makes you go WTF... Odds are I can top you any day.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Try me.


Well, okay...
I was like 16 at the time and very desperate and this guy I was talking to online told me to meet up with him in Connecticut so when my mom was at work I took a cab to the ferry that went to Connecticut and met up with the guy in a hotel and yeah. He was 46. But very good looking for his age. 2 years later I met up with him again and he raped me while I was sleeping and I couldn't do anything about it since I was 18. =/


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 20, 2011)

OP needs to chill out.

A puff and a Jack and Coke will clean that right up.

And OP's stupidity is well known to everyone at this point.  Seriously, if you're going to be straight edge, at least have common sense.


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha Ha

/Nelson


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Well, okay...
> I was like 16 at the time and very desperate and this guy I was talking to online told me to meet up with him in Connecticut so when my mom was at work I took a cab to the ferry that went to Connecticut and met up with the guy in a hotel and yeah. He was 46. But very good looking for his age. 2 years later I met up with him again and he raped me while I was sleeping and I couldn't do anything about it since I was 18. =/


 
Last time I checked being raped at 18 doesn't stop you from telling the police.

I'm calling bullshit on this.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

I abuse the hell out of caffeine and I have a beer (just one) with my dad once every 3-4 months or whenever I really just want to unwind after working until 3 AM (I work as a stagehand occasionally, so 3 AM isn't uncommon for me).

And if I'm getting high, I'm getting high off of some good music and a game of LoL. I seriously don't need substances to raise myself to another state of mind. :3


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> he raped me while I was sleeping and I couldn't do anything about it since I was 18. =/


 
Because being 18 totally voids accusations of rape. Try again.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Well, okay...
> I was like 16 at the time and very desperate and this guy I was talking to online told me to meet up with him in Connecticut so when my mom was at work I took a cab to the ferry that went to Connecticut and met up with the guy in a hotel and yeah. He was 46. But very good looking for his age. 2 years later I met up with him again and he raped me while I was sleeping and I couldn't do anything about it since I was 18. =/


 Well, I'm not shocked.
And if that's true, I assume you went to the police?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't understand how someone can be raped in their sleep unless drugged. If drugged then WHY THE FUCK DID YOU NOT GO TO THE POLICE. I call bullshit. As a sergal I know about two things, you can't rape a normal sleeping person and two catchup makes voring items taste so much better.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Last time I checked being raped at 18 doesn't stop you from telling the police.
> 
> I'm calling bullshit on this.


 
Im gonna have to call bullshit on this aswell. this sounds preposterous.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I don't understand how someone can be raped in their sleep unless drugged.


 
Must have not been the biggest tool in the toolshed :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is going downhill so fast it's starting to suffer from redshift


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Must have not been the biggest tool in the toolshed :V


 
Nevermind how large was the tool, OP is without doubt the larger one.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Jun 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Im with Cerb here. I drink because I enjoy to.


 
I hope you stopped when you had a baby on the way...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> I hope you stopped when you had a baby on the way...


 
I am not stupid and for any woman who drinks while pregnant I will beat with a bat when they get unpregnant. Shit ain't cool yo.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I am not stupid and for any woman who drinks while pregnant I will beat with a bat when *until* they get unpregnant. Shit ain't cool yo.


 
Fix'd because that honestly more merciful for the child.


----------



## Ley (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Re-posting this because the last one got ONLY shit-posts and I really am curious.
> Any furs on here who don't drink, smoke, do drugs? I don't do any of those things.
> WARNING: If you shit-post and say "no lol i luv me sum alci n weed" or something like that I WILL TELL THE MODS TO BAN YOU. This is the last warning. No shit-posting. End of story.
> So yeah any discussions about this lifestyle, talk about it here.





Hi. You've been on here for the past two days. 

Since then, you have created 7 different threads, each with the same tone, this 'holier than thou, oh i'm an edgy furry' bullshit. I don't understand how a person can have so much SHIT in their fucking heads to a) come back to a place where people obviously despise said person,and b) contine on to make on hipsterfagwannabe threads against furries, against drugs etc, and then end the fucking day with how much of a fucking loser you are. You concreted this fact with this fucking thread  and unbeknownst to me, I replied. 

I gathered that you were a 19 year old that has never had a job, etc etc. Now, here's the fun part- you /challenged/ other people to 'do their worst'. Normally, sane people wouldn't go around advertisng your loserishness, but you in fact went the extra mile and /did/. I blew it off, ignoring you, but as I saw each shitty, pigheaded thread drop from your ass, I grew annoyed. It's rare that I get annoyed by pissants like you. 



eversleep said:


> ...And it goes down the drain yet again. Fuck.  Thanks guys. I dunno if I should even bother telling the mods or not.



Last I checked the mods aren't here to wipe your ass and change your fucking diaper. You're going to get different answers, because, you know, THIS IS A FUCKING PUBLIC FORUM. So I suggest you GROW A FUCKING SET and quit thinkging that the mods will be your shining knights because furries fucked up your beautiful thread. 



eversleep said:


> That is NOT on-topic and you know it. Aren't you a mod? And you shit-posted? Wtf is the world coming to?


 
I see that you're nit picking at stuff, still. Look, as the term 'furry' goes in general, it would entail a group of people that likes animal head people art. Sadly, as it's a stereotype, many 'furries' (as I used the term loosely) have 'problems', and many of them would drink them away, get high to forget, or some other third thing. THAT case would be on FA. Here, on FaF, it houses a bunch of (somewhat) sane people, people who are 'mature', and you know what? Yeah they have a little fun 'shitposting' here an there, but if you got (some) of them in a group you would find that most of them are somewhat mature, easy going people. 

They each have their vices- drinking, smoking, whatever, but as long as they aren't dogfucking or dressing in latex and posting pics, they're fine. Because, you know, they're adults. At 19 technically you're not supposed to, but fuck I've had my share of drinks too. Sampling, really. I have no interest in weed because I simply wouldn't want to, and my lungs wouldn't handle me smoking. When I'm older, I'd love to enjoy causual, social drinking every once in a while. Hell, for the caffiene bit, I drink Monsters all the time and knowing full well the health issues that come with that. 

You, however, OP, have proved to me of a few short hours how much of a sissy, petty, arrogant furfaggot loser you are. I use concrete fucking evidence to back up this claim. I won't pull the whole 'oh you're probably a momma's boy neckbeard basement dwelling joke' shit, because I don't know you or your living situation. HOWEVER, I do know how much of a pussy you are because you don't even bother backing your shit up in your seven other wonderful threads. I'm glad you've never had a girlfriend because you wouldn't be able to satisfy her with your nonexistant dick. 

So Op, in conclusion, STOP, try to actually fucking use that three pound organ in your skull, and quit making dumb threads. Everyone here seriously wishes they could shut you the fuck up themselves. 

And on the other thread, where you've done the 'wtf' things? That was just a pussy thing. I'm 16 and I've done worse. 

Knowing you're not going to read this because this might overload and be a fucking atom bomb to your holier than thou ego, I rest my case so that others can continue to remind you of how much of a little bitch you're being on this forum. 

tldr: Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 20, 2011)

I love you, Ley, forever and ever. <3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

LEY
Achievement unlocked:
Ripped OP a new one 200G

OP would you like me to close this? It really isn't getting any better.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> LEY
> Achievement unlocked:
> Ripped OP a new one 200G
> 
> OP would you like me to close this? It really isn't getting any better.


 
I'm pretty sure it's in your mod competence to decide to do so whether OP likes it or not, since your observation is rather undeniable.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to take this opportunity to gloat that I am 20 and have -not- done terribly stupid things that would make you go "wtf".

Shall I refill another teapot FAF?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 20, 2011)

Ley.
You win FAF post of the year 2011.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I'm pretty sure it's in your mod competence to decide to do so whether OP likes it or not, since your observation is rather undeniable.


 Yeah but there's still an actual topic. Just because the tonality is full of fuck, doesn't mean you can't build a discussion from it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2011)

Ley did a winny-win! I've only ripped into a member's thread once, some million years ago. :c


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to gloat that I am 20 and have -not- done terribly stupid things that would make you go "wtf".



Just as I have not. Quite bloody true.



Rilvor said:


> Shall I refill another teapot FAF?


 
Gladly.



Browder said:


> Yeah but there's still an actual topic. Just because the tonality is full of fuck, doesn't mean you can't build a discussion from it.


 
I'm a supporter of giving users timeout instead of closing threads, so I do agree with you there* in general*. But honestly, I don't think anyone would even WANT to have a valuable discussion that would also be on-topic. I have nothing against continuing to derail it with other kinds of actually constructive discussion, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2011)

I smoke weed 'Errday. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Ley did a winny-win! I've only ripped into a member's thread once, some million years ago. :c


 
START BUT FUCKING THE SHUT UP.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I smoke weed 'Errday. :V


 
You're too late.
We are not talking about drugs anymore.
We are currently ripping OP apart.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> START BUT FUCKING THE SHUT UP.


 
SWEET MEMORIES OF BUTT-SHUTTING FUCK-UPS.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

Ley...

<3

That is all.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> You're too late.
> We are not talking about drugs anymore.
> We are currently ripping OP apart.


 

Oh, well...
Carry on. :V


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm glad you've never had a girlfriend because you wouldn't be able to satisfy her with your nonexistant dick.


When did I say I never had a girlfriend? I actually did have one or two when I was straight. One completely denies having anything to do with me, but she did at one point claim to be my girlfriend. Also, about the "wtf" thing; yeah, I gave a bad example. Oh well. I don't care about how many "wtf" things you've done. I don't care that you're a 16-year-old drunk and high slut. Congrats. Go brag to someone who cares.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy shit! Can you guys let this attention whore go and just ignore him/her so he/her can get the idea that we don't fucking care about him. EVERY fucking thread iv been in today has someone bitching about him and personalty I am getting sick of seeing the same Bull crap over one person literately everywhere. 
INB4 Random internet people start flaming me. 
P.s I'm not defending anyone I'm just sick of seeing this crap plastered everywhere. its like a four year old shitting in its hand and smearing it all over the wall


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh, well...
> Carry on. :V


 I'm suprised this thread wasn't locked as fast as OPs other threads.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> When did I say I never had a girlfriend? I actually did have one or two when I was straight. One completely denies having anything to do with me, but she did at one point claim to be my girlfriend. Also, about the "wtf" thing; yeah, I gave a bad example. Oh well. I don't care about how many "wtf" things you've done. I don't care that you're a 16-year-old drunk and high slut. Congrats. Go brag to someone who cares.


 
So enjoying a social drink makes you a drunk and a slut?

I love how you made this post right after the "sorry I'm such a cunt" thread.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> Holy shit! Can you guys let this attention whore go and just ignore him/her so he/her can get the idea that we don't fucking care about him. EVERY fucking thread iv been in today has someone bitching about him and personalty I am getting sick of seeing the same Bull crap over one person literately everywhere.
> INB4 Random internet people start flaming me.
> P.s I'm not defending anyone I'm just sick of seeing this crap plastered everywhere. its like a four year old shitting in its hand and smearing it all over the wall


I'm a guy.


----------



## Ley (Jun 20, 2011)

hold ont

don't lock it yet

op decided to reply


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Also, about the "wtf" thing; yeah, I gave a bad example. Oh well. I don't care about how many "wtf" things you've done. I don't care that you're a 16-year-old drunk and high slut. Congrats. Go brag to someone who cares.


 
Didn't you give an example of one of your "wtf" things you did?
You did care.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I'm a guy.


 
You're a cunt.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> When did I say I never had a girlfriend? I actually did have one or two when I was straight. One completely denies having anything to do with me, but she did at one point claim to be my girlfriend. Also, about the "wtf" thing; yeah, I gave a bad example. Oh well. I don't care about how many "wtf" things you've done. I don't care that you're a 16-year-old drunk and high slut. Congrats. Go brag to someone who cares.


 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Op, get your shit together, lyke noa. Really this is sad. Being butthurt is no fun but it is funny when you bring it on yourself. 

TIS BETTER TO SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND SAY NOTHING AND PEOPLE TO GUESS YOU ARE A FOOL THAN TO OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND PROVE THEM RIGHT. Damage control, you need it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I don't care that you're a 16-year-old drunk and high slut.



I'd happily slap the shit out of you after reading this. You're really not helping your case at all by posting shit like that, didn't you want to apologise and give a load of excuses eariler? Pfeh.



> Go brag to someone who cares.


Then do us a favour and take your own advice by putting away your holier-than-thou attitude and start by fucking off to the hills where no-one will ever see you again.



eversleep said:


> I'm a guy.


 
An embarrassment to our gender.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> When did I say I never had a girlfriend? I actually did have one or two when I was straight. One completely denies having anything to do with me, but she did at one point claim to be my girlfriend. Also, about the "wtf" thing; yeah, I gave a bad example. Oh well. I don't care about how many "wtf" things you've done. I don't care that you're a 16-year-old drunk and high slut. Congrats. Go brag to someone who cares.


 
Replying to that post will only make your dick shrink further.
Just close your eyes and pretend none of this is happening, it'll be better for all of us that way.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2011)

I would again like to perhaps point out another thing in this thread.

At this point it has become nothing more than juvenile spite posting on both sides, perhaps we should take a break to consider and reflect hmm?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread makes me very angry. 
Can I destroy it?


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> TIS BETTER TO SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND SAY NOTHING AND PEOPLE TO GUESS YOU ARE A FOOL THAN TO OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND PROVE THEM RIGHT. Damage control, you need it.


I agree with you there but why does it need to be everywhere? For the love of god someone get a rag (or get off the rag depending on the person reading this) and clean this shit up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2011)

makmakmob said:


> Replying to that post will only make your dick shrink further.
> Just close your eyes and pretend none of this is happening, it'll be better for all of us that way.


 
NEVAR. People like eversleep only make FAFer's penises harder and stronger.


----------



## Ley (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> When did I say I never had a girlfriend? I actually did have one or two when I was straight. One completely denies having anything to do with me, but she did at one point claim to be my girlfriend. Also, about the "wtf" thing; yeah, I gave a bad example. Oh well. I don't care about how many "wtf" things you've done. I don't care that you're a 16-year-old drunk and high slut. Congrats. Go brag to someone who cares.


 
Ohoho. Oh my gosh. You REPLIED! I am like super fucking shocked.

Anyways, you completely negated and ignored everything else and came upon this sentence (which was my personal favorite). So, I don't bother reading what you posted, but I'll guess that you had a 'girlfriend' at some point, but now she doesn't want anything to do you with you. Gee I wonder why? So, that 'bad' example was given, yet it was supposed to miraculously explain how fucking edgy you are. God you must feel that you are such hot fucking shit right now, dissing a 16 yo kid. Damn mad props. 

I know you suddenly don't care about whatever what the fuck things I've done, because, you know, you're so fucking edgy. Holy shit dude everyone must want to fucking be your friend. So you accuse me of being a '16 year old drunk and high slut'. You don't know me. I don't have to bother denying because /I/ know that I've never been drunk or high, so I don't need to waste my time proving it to you. 

BUT WAIT.

You told me to tell someone who cares! Gosh! :O 

thanks for proving my point though sweetie cakes. I recommend looking for a set of balls because you're obviously never going to grow a pair

fuck guys did you see that? I just got dissed. :V 

I can keep this up all day.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> I agree with you there but why does it need to be everywhere? For the love of god someone get a rag (or get off the rag depending on the person reading this) and clean this shit up.



There are no clean rags. :/



Gibby said:


> NEVAR. People like eversleep only make FAFer's penises harder and stronger.


 
Eww..


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay people you've had your fun, now get back on topic. If you sling shit I take action.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> NEVAR. People like eversleep only make FAFer's penises harder and stronger.


 
Our statements aren't incompatible, they just imply that FAF is populated by dick vampires.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are no clean rags. :/.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
What about the mops? the sponges? Toothbrushes?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This thread makes me very angry.
> Can I destroy it?


 
Can you literaly rip a thread to shreads?

Like, divide it into many separate little threads post by post?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 20, 2011)

So, OP, why do you consider the abstinence from substances a lifestyle? How do you think it reflects on you as a person? What do you think of other people who uses these substances? How do you feel about body augmentation (tattoo/piercings)?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 20, 2011)

LEY
Achievent Unlocked:
Double Tap
Description: Go back for more.
200G


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
It's going to leave a nastly looking smear. Do you want that to happen? No, you don't.



Thatch said:


> Can you literaly rip a thread to shreads?
> 
> Like, divide it into many separate little threads post by post?


 
I can do much better by setting it on fire.


----------



## Larry (Jun 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I, for one, love my booze.



Damn UK and your drinking laws.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's going to leave a nastly looking smear. Do you want that to happen? No, you don't.


Can we lock the room its in and hope the smell doesn't seep through?


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2011)

You know what, I'm not sure why I bothered. Zeke I'mma kill-steal this thread k?


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Oi, finally


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oi, finally


 I'm sorry that I have too much faith in our users Aden.

It'll probably never happen again.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> You know what, I'm not sure why I bothered. Zeke I'mma kill-steal this thread k?


 
You took my kill! >:{


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> I'm sorry that I have too much faith in our users Aden.
> 
> It'll probably never happen again.


 
That's the spirit!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

I be shitposting in a locked thread.
Op will report me now :V
SorryICouldntResist :V


----------

